# Fruita Fat Tire Festival Official Thread



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Please post Fruita Festival content here.




​
Here are links to existing posts:

Singletrippin' USA - Fruita! by Hollywood
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=98920

So let the Fruita Fat tire festival start tiggerider
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=98485

fruita girlie ride on a wednesday afternoon by grannyannie
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=96727

Fruita and Moab Pics by phatbiker
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=97584

A Fruita Photo Gallery is available for uploading pix. Please use!
https://gallery.mtbr.com/showgallery.php?cat=630&password=


----------



## Over the Edge (Apr 10, 2004)

*Thank You all for being a part of our tenth Festival*

So here I sit on Sunday with my feet up and my voice coming back and a feeling of relaxation that has eluded me for the past 10 days (if not weeks). The Tenth annual "way too big" Fruita Fat Tire Festival has ended.

For me it was special; OK they have all been special, but what made this one the best was that in a time we should be falling out of the "what's cool" circle (being OLD SCHOOL and all) we are finding the coolest people in the world still come to Fruita and make this the most rewarding week of the year for all of us here. Thanks to all of you for being here, believing in Fruita and "the magic".

I very much appreciate your support, friendship and kindness. It's special Thanks to you!

Now... it's time to go ride...
(anybody still around meet at the shop at 9AM Monday)


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Fruitalicious!


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Marla Streb was also seen at the fest--you can tell by the green wristband which indicates "livefruita"


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

*thE MtBR.cOm FreAKs*

yep,....the cast that makes this place happen at the coffee window of OTE. Screampint in the background. BTW, none of those starbucks "dubble whipped nofat cream cap" words are used here...I hope!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Wow, where do I start? Just got back from the 8-day Fruita road trip. My mind is racing with great memories as I scan through almost a thousand photos.

The road trip was perfect. The rides were spectacular. The locals of Fruita are amazing people and their passion for riding infected everyone who was there. Fruita and the neighboring trails will be a key part of mountain biking's future.

I'll start with photo highlights here and just go day by day through our riding experience.

fc


----------



## hfly (Dec 30, 2003)

Didn't make it to Fruita but I really enjoyed my ride here with lidarman, NuMexJoe, BrianC, Clay, Pete, et.al.


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

It was really great meeting and not riding with you too. AndyN and I found some petroglyphs on a local ride he'd ridden past 50 times and never new were there.


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

francois said:


> Wow, where do I start? Just got back from the 8-day Fruita road trip. My mind is racing with great memories as I scan through almost a thousand photos.
> 
> The road trip was perfect. The rides were spectacular. The locals of Fruita are amazing people and their passion for riding infected everyone who was there. Fruita and the neighboring trails will be a key part of mountain biking's future.
> 
> I'll start with photo highlights here and just go day by day through our riding experience.


I met you guys at the hot tub at the hotel and around breakfast time.
Nice pics, good to see you made it home safe.


----------



## grannyannie (Jun 5, 2004)

*camelbak...*



hfly said:


> Didn't make it to Fruita but I really enjoyed my ride here with lidarman, NuMexJoe, BrianC, Clay, Pete, et.al.


hi,
apparently we have your camelbak sitting in over the edge sports...courtesy of lidarman, it's there, in the back closet, and has your name on it.

cheers


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Annie, you made Dirt Rag again!

Congrats, but I think you should have made them pay for this one. Good stuff!

[/thread hijack]


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

*my proudest festival moment*

It wouldn't be the FFTF without me breaking my nose.
Sorry to Marla as my bike had hit her as it was careening out of control
while I lay face down and bloodied in front of the entire MTBR crew.
Good Times,nice to meet/ride drink with all the passionites.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

stalker...


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

You do like to mess up your face for the festival, don't you?


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

*chicks dig it*



screampint said:


> You do like to mess up your face for the festival, don't you?


Hey do you want to ride tomorrow,I'm building the SS that the guy won at the festival and taking him on his first SS ride in the morning.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Yes! I have to be back in town by 1:00 to get ready for a client, but until then I'm free. At the shop at 9am? I probably will be there anyway to take care of my breve fix.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Travel Itinerary:
*Sun May 1 -- drive from SJ to Hurricane, UT (10 - 12 hours, 650 miles)
Mon May 2 -- ride Gooseberry Mesa and anything else we can find*
Tue May 3 -- travel from Hurricane to Moab (5 - 6 hours, 340 miles),ride Porcupine Rim Trail
Wed May 4 -- ride Amasa Back,travel from Moab to Fruita, Fruita Party!
Thu May 5 -- FFTF- shuttle the Ribbon trail in Grand Junction
Fri May 6 -- FFTF - ride 18-road trails
Sat May 7 -- FFTF - ride Kokopelli trails, Fruita Clunker Crit, begin drive home
Sun May 8 -- arrive home totally exhausted but with lots of good stories

So there's the itinerary and here's the May 1-2 report:

Leaving San Jose, I have a bit of apprehension. With a two and a four year old, I haven't been on any extended road trips in the last decade. Will the family be ok? Will work be ok? Will mtbr stay up? Will stay healthy? Yadiyadiyah?

Here's the road trippers getting ready. We got two vehicles but our trailer falls through and our two roof racks don't materialize. We leave 3 extra bikes and it's all good. Except my 4-year old Miguel is not talking all morning. He knows how long I'll be gone.

       

Gooseberry is a gem of a trail near the town of St. George Utah. It takes a hearty vehicle to get through the dirt road to the trailhead. The trail is mostly rock. Traction is amazing. It's a natural playground and there are a ton of alternate, fun lines. The true line though is marked by white dots and riding with dots is a good thing.

       

       

Panorama. Utah is the panorama state. Everywhere you look, the sky and the landscape is deep and expressive. Here's a few wide photos.
 

 

 

 

fc


----------



## elsaltamontes (Nov 15, 2001)

*that lucky guy is stoked!*

hey keith, hi sarah,
that was quite an epic week. more to come on this thread... but i just wanted to point out that that edge ss is one of the sweetest bikes i've ever seen. tell jason and troy to build more.

- the not-so-great raymond (back at work  on monday)



KgB said:


> Hey do you want to ride tomorrow,I'm building the SS that the guy won at the festival and taking him on his first SS ride in the morning.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

*Swag....*

I wound up with this cool thing that was thrown out in the mosh...not a bad grab for a drunk like me.










Thank you surly...I promise I won't put nothing less than good 100% agave anejo in it and only take it on my SS rides.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Documentation*

Yes - right in front of the MTBR crew. Next time, please let me know in advance so I can set up and get the full OTB photo. It was an impressive (and scary-looking) launch. Glad you're ok. And I wish I'd been less sensitive about taking a picture. I should have taken a much closer one 

It was great meeting and riding with you. Can't wait for the next time!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

*Couple 18 Hour pictures*

Since the bulk of my riding was during that time, it stands to reason that the bulk of the photos of me on my bike are from that time.

This is me, grimacing in pain as I climb the last hill:










And my team mate Anne, looking a bit better on that hill.


----------



## ibmkidIII (Dec 30, 2003)

lidarman said:


> on my SS rides.


You SS? I'll have to see it to believe it.... 

wish I was there


----------



## hfly (Dec 30, 2003)

grannyannie said:


> hi,
> apparently we have your camelbak sitting in over the edge sports...courtesy of lidarman, it's there, in the back closet, and has your name on it.
> 
> cheers


Thanks a bunch for holding it. I'll be by on Friday to pick it up.

Thanks, Rich, for finding a temporary home for that ratty, old pack.

hfly


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*A Little Sample*

I've sorted my 600+ roadtrip photos down to one hundred. Here are a few, random items, starting with a group photo from the monster slickrock slab at the top of the Ribbon, followed by some pure randomness from the Clunker Crit..


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Ran Dumb Jug a What?*

It's a puzzle. You have to figure it out.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Lovelies*

I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Eric Has Three More Inches Than You*

Eric has three more inches than you. And he knows how to use them.

In the first photo he's drinking all the beer and telling me and Ray lies about his riding and how great the Ribbon Trail is. In the second photo, he's making all our dreams come true. And in the third photo, Francis is proposing marriage.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Camp Fruita*

Camping in Sarah and Troy's front yard....

Ft. Jericho and the Surly motorhome.

Something smells funny...


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*ah-ha...*



KgB said:


> It wouldn't be the FFTF without me breaking my nose.


The light bulb goes off ...KgB = Dude with broken nose at OTE.

Hollis 
(Blk Isis...toasted Avid rear caliper)


----------



## tiggerider (Dec 30, 2003)

*Some pics from many of my holy rides,*

Back to work for me. I hope everyone had a safe trip home. The festival is always to long but then it's to short once all the friends head home. Sorry I missed the whole mtbr gang but that how it goes. So very much going on and It's hard to see all.

Some pics from the holy cross 
Sorry I do'nt know how to edit in between them

1 Ken by the wall
2 Mike working the roller
3 Ken showing how to roll the cross move 
4 Pete going back up.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*Breaker 1-9*

"Francois got yer ears on?"

I tried y'all on the CB but no luck. But I did have a conversation with a trucker about a bloody car wreck, so that was nice.

the mtbr crew musta been just a day or so on our tail....Gooseberry, Moab, Fruita. I imagined them picking up some dirt on the trails and smelling it..."Hmmm....Hollywood was here not long ago". Long road trips have that effect.

Big thanks to everyone involved with FFTF. My first time and I'll be sure to return. (Note to self: Don't drink from the Surly crew's flasks next time. Or stumble into the Jericho Dome. I found myself laughing at dirt about an hour later).

Thanks to Hfly for the groovy cd. I was too escared to ride his secret Moab ride...puss.

Where the H was Ken in KC??? huh punk?

Threading boulders at Gooseberry









Ditto on Porcupine Rim









PorcRim awaits









Does _your _ LBS have live music, freshly brewed espresso and sweet bikes? OTE in Fruita does, so pfffft.









Home Sweet Home at Fruita's "H Motel". I realized the "H" stands for "Ho" after our neighbors invited some "company" over to their room. *shudder*









Fruita!
HW


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

May 3 Report:
*Tue May 3 -- travel from Hurricane to Moab (5 - 6 hours, 340 miles),ride Porcupine Rim Trail*

Porcupine Rim... we hear this is the premier ride in Moab. Shuttle ride too. Cool! Rally, the shuttle dog escorts us in the van and bounces from lap to lap. Kyle, our driver turns on the windshield wipers and Rally jumps to the dashboard to chase down the wipers. When we reach the top and the van doors open, Rally looks for the biggest rock on the lot and proceeds to bark at it and knock it around. Yeah, we like Rally.

 
Rally the shuttle dog in action

Porcupine starts with a 1000 foot technical climb. Just as the FS bike starts to be a drag, a vista point appears and rewards the rider with spectacular views. If there is a better place to take a food break, we haven't found it yet. The ride then proceeds to a fun and technical fire road. It is filled with rocks, drops, jumps and chutes.
       

       

Panorama again:


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

. At the shop at 9am? I probably will be there anyway to take care of my breve fix.[/QUOTE said:


> Sweet can you make me one also


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

*that stoked guy is lucky*



elsaltamontes said:


> but i just wanted to point out that that edge ss is one of the sweetest bikes i've ever seen.)


we built it up this evening over beers at the shop.
Innaugural ride tomorrow in the Bookcliffs.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Beauty!*

That first Porcupine Rim photo is a winner. Great angle and awesome compressed space. That's the photo I've wanted to take of that section. It's awesome.


----------



## PhillyD (Mar 24, 2004)

*Thanks from the UK*

Back at work in London life already looks pretty grey.
But what a great week.
Riding the best trails. Meeting such good folk. Drinking lots of beer and eating Mexican almost all week. Looking at the helmet cam footage I shot out there already makes me want to go back.
Thanks to Troy and the gang for such a good event ,thanks to all the cool folk from Minnesota, Surly and everyone I met and rode with.

Philip


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*I was there....*



Hollywood said:


> Where the H was Ken in KC??? huh punk?


In fact, we rubbed shoulders at the party on Thursday and didn't realize it. I was the drunk guy drinking 1554. Pete mentioned that you were there, but I never could find you and my attention span was somewhat limited as I was focused on other things that night.

Ken


----------



## FreeRangeChicken (Jan 13, 2004)

PhillyD said:


> Back at work in London life already looks pretty grey.
> But what a great week.
> Riding the best trails. Meeting such good folk. Drinking lots of beer and eating Mexican almost all week. Looking at the helmet cam footage I shot out there already makes me want to go back.
> Thanks to Troy and the gang for such a good event ,thanks to all the cool folk from Minnesota, Surly and everyone I met and rode with.
> ...


Hey Philip,

I think you were one of the guys that had dinner with us (Cynthia and Dave) at the mexican restaurant on Saturday night. Can you name the rest of the guys that were on the trip? Sorry, I'm horrible at remembering names and there was so many of you. We had a great time hanging out and talking with you guys. Wish we'd had the opportunity to ride and hang out more with you guys.

FRC


----------



## PhillyD (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello Dave, that was us. 
Im rubbish with names as well. I was one of the 2 brothers (the taller one) Andrew was the other one, you rode with Dean, Seb and Adam, and Phil was the 6th man in the group. It was really cool to meet you guys. It made me think how much good stuff in common Ive got with loads of good folk, wherever they are from.

Hope Boulder looks prettier than London does right now.
It cant be hard.

Philip


----------



## FreeRangeChicken (Jan 13, 2004)

PhillyD said:


> Hello Dave, that was us.
> Im rubbish with names as well. I was one of the 2 brothers (the taller one) Andrew was the other one, you rode with Dean, Seb and Adam, and Phil was the 6th man in the group. It was really cool to meet you guys. It made me think how much good stuff in common Ive got with loads of good folk, wherever they are from.
> 
> Hope Boulder looks prettier than London does right now.
> ...


Thanks, Philip.

Yeah, mountain biking brings together a lot of great people from all over.

As far as Boulder weather.... It is sunny and mid 70's here, but we're expecting snow by Thursday.  Go figure! Weather here is usually very dynamic, but they say Colorado has over 300 days of sun per year. This year has been especially strange. I think you Brits must have brought something over with you. 

Dave


----------



## PhillyD (Mar 24, 2004)

Yes, it probably was us that brought the weather. Although Ive just been watching my footage I took of porcupine rim and even we wouldnt have brought hail like that.

I'll stick up a link once the film is completed, although it may be a while till it is, as Ive got about 4 hrs of tapes to edit down, including Horsethief, Chutes & ladders, March ridge, Holy cross, the ribbon and loads of clunker crit.

Cheers
Philip


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Sweet pics and ride reports everyone.....*

Keep them up! This was going to be my inaugural FFTF but buying our first home got in the way of that. We ended up prepping all weekend and closing yesterday, definitely excited to be a homeowner but bummed it had to be this weekend. I'd been planning the trip for a while and seeing all the good rides/times is killing me. Oh well, guess I'll just have to use it as motivation for making it to FFTF XI next year and I'll definitely be making a trip there in a few weeks after we get moved in.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*Was I there...*

dang. I was the guy hip-shooting Polaroids of people at the party.

I asked Hurl and Sarah about you a coupla times. I ass-umed you didn't make it.

did you pedal any?

next time -
Jeff



Ken in KC said:


> In fact, we rubbed shoulders at the party on Thursday and didn't realize it. I was the drunk guy drinking 1554.


----------



## FrontRanger (Apr 28, 2004)

Some more clunker crit randomness from my collection

*cave man with tan lines. who would of thought?









never get too much Roller Girl..........









And yes some pictures should just go untaken.









This was actually the intended trick believe it or not.







*


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Damn*



Hollywood said:


> dang. I was the guy hip-shooting Polaroids of people at the party.
> 
> I asked Hurl and Sarah about you a coupla times. I ass-umed you didn't make it.
> 
> ...


I rode the road on a sweet carbon fiber/aluminium Titus demo. No dirt for another 3 weeks.

Yes, next time fo shizzle.

Ken


----------



## J.D. (Jan 14, 2004)

*duuuude*



KgB said:


> we built it up this evening over beers at the shop.
> Innaugural ride tomorrow in the Bookcliffs.


Sorry to not have had a chance to ride together, which is par for the course for OTE employees during the FFTF and something we're all used to. It's great that you were able to escape the shop as much as you did, which says a lot for the current crew in there. Jon and I switched up rides and went on an afternoon ride where I had originally planned to on singlespeeds. It was a little hacked, but not unbearable at all and the work we had done last Fall has held up surprisingly well. In fact, some parts were just plain fast already. That said, I think some of the best days and rides I've ever been on for FFTF have been on the Sunday of the Festival. Hell, that's where the name "Perimter" was born about seven years ago and that tiedye wearing kook Kristian was on that particular ride. It was good to be back *HOME.*


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

LOL! I just figured that out too...

Good to meet and ride with you KgB.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks to Troy, Sarah and the volunteers who put on the festivities!

It was great to meet a bunch of new people and ride with old friends.

I had a great time, and will be back next year.

I'll post pics and a write up once I get the photos back from the shop. (still shooting film)


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Nice Ones!*

FrontRanger-
It was nice to meet you. And these photos are sweet! I like my fisheye for party photos. But it's sort of limiting at an event like the Clunker Crit. Especially when the participants are so unpredictable. I never wanted to get too close. Your photo of roller girl is great!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Ok, my wretched life is catching up with me. I can't do my write-ups for a while. If you're insanely curious about photos or you rode with us and want to see your pictures, all 600 roadtrip photos are available here:

http://mtbr.com/author/fruita/

fc


----------



## Shannon-UT (Mar 26, 2004)

You know we drove 6 hours to go to the FFTF, but we did not do one thing festival related! We did not intend for this, it just happened this way. 

Rode ourselves silly by day and crashed at the campground by night. But we had an absolute blast and loved riding in Fruita. It's an amazing place. 

I almost yelled out Sarah to a woman who I thought may be Sarah (I've never met Sarah). Horsetheif Bench on 5/4?

Photo John I like your photos.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

That might have been me. I did ride Horsethief that day. I was with one other person (K'Endo)? If I remember correctly I had to move quickly due to impending kid pick up and drop off. I was riding my singlespeed, burgandy in back, pink in front, black rigid fork.


----------



## scorcher seb (Jan 12, 2004)

francois said:


> Ok, my wretched life is catching up with me. I can't do my write-ups for a while. If you're insanely curious about photos or you rode with us and want to see your pictures, all 600 roadtrip photos are available here:
> 
> http://mtbr.com/author/fruita/
> 
> fc


I'm just insanely curious about pics (and unable to sleep still being on Co time). Nice pics, and good to meet you and the crew, albeit briefly.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

I think this is my favourite...










although I think Raymond took it.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

This one is a close second!


----------



## FrontRanger (Apr 28, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> FrontRanger-
> It was nice to meet you. And these photos are sweet! I like my fisheye for party photos. But it's sort of limiting at an event like the Clunker Crit. Especially when the participants are so unpredictable. I never wanted to get too close. Your photo of roller girl is great!


 PJ, great finally meeting you after seeing your pictures for so long. Yeah the fisheye is awesome but damn I thought you were going to get taken out by one of the riders. Way to take one for the team, man.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Photo-John said:


> Eric has three more inches than you. And he knows how to use them.
> 
> In the first photo he's drinking all the beer and telling me and Ray lies about his riding and how great the Ribbon Trail is. In the second photo, he's making all our dreams come true. And in the third photo, Francis is proposing marriage.


The most amazing riders I witnessed were on 29er bikes.

The first is Eric who was our guide on the ribbon trail in Fruita. He was on an Edge Cycles 29er with cross tires and v-brakes.

On the hike-a-bike section, he rode it. It was insane! Obviously, he is a gifted rider but he loves his 29er and he likes how the contact patch helps him. His climbing was just as impressive.

Photos:

 

 

 

 

Here's a video of the great technical rider Gene on the same section:
http://www.mtbr.com/author/photos/mvi_2383.avi


----------



## BetterRide (Apr 6, 2004)

*Much fun on the Ribbon*

Hey MTBR crew,

I had a great time riding the Ribbon with you guys. That was the first time I have ever seen water flowing over the waterfall and hid under a rock ledge with 11 other riders while a storm passed over. Big props to Eric for riding the "hospital drop"? on his 29'r!

Come play longer next year!

Gene


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

francois said:


> The most amazing riders I witnessed were on 29er bikes.


 Well, The most amazing rider I saw was this sweet girl name Megan. She was on her moderate travel Kona riding with the other Canadians who were on Long travel double crown DH bikes and showed us that every single move can be ridden smoothly sight unseen on the first go. EVERY ONE! School was in session.

Francis, you were here when it rained so you know how slippery this section of the ribbon was. She made it looks silly. Then she tore down the portage with a smile later on.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Lazy*

Too lazy to carry an extra lens. Gotta take some risks for the cause. I just hope I never get hit by a big fat guy. Only nice, soft girls


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Gene!*

It was great to meet you, too. And don't worry. We didn't forget about you, even though we were all dazzled by Eric's 29er skills. Here's a little sumpthin for ya. It's one of my favorites from the trip. And there's one of you hitting the same drop Eric flowed, in the gallery. Come give us a visit in Nor Cal!


----------



## tiggerider (Dec 30, 2003)

*Here Megan drop the Hospital drop*

She was so smooth on the bike unreal control.


----------



## BetterRide (Apr 6, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> It was great to meet you, too. And don't worry. We didn't forget about you, even though we were all dazzled by Eric's 29er skills. Here's a little sumpthin for ya. It's one of my favorites from the trip. And there's one of you hitting the same drop Eric flowed, in the gallery. Come give us a visit in Nor Cal!


I thought I was going to hit you in that corner! That is a great shot!

Where is this Nor-Cal that you speak of? I want to ride new trails with new friends.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Good Angle*

Good angle. But we're going to need to cut down some of those trees to get the shot. Too bad. But the photo is top priority.

I keep thinking about that drop. I need to do it.

Good to see you again, Kevin!


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

FrontRanger said:


> *
> This was actually the intended trick believe it or not.
> 
> 
> ...


 

haha...is this guy trying to compete with Biker Fox? 

I'm jealous...looked like a great time!


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> It was great to meet you, too. And don't worry. We didn't forget about you, even though we were all dazzled by Eric's 29er skills. Here's a little sumpthin for ya. It's one of my favorites from the trip. And there's one of you hitting the same drop Eric flowed, in the gallery. Come give us a visit in Nor Cal!


Nice shot. What kinda camera and lens?


----------



## scorcher seb (Jan 12, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> It was great to meet you, too. And don't worry. We didn't forget about you, even though we were all dazzled by Eric's 29er skills. Here's a little sumpthin for ya. It's one of my favorites from the trip. And there's one of you hitting the same drop Eric flowed, in the gallery. Come give us a visit in Nor Cal!


The pic of Gene in the gallery doesn't seem to want to work.


----------



## FreeRangeChicken (Jan 13, 2004)

lidarman said:


> Well, The most amazing rider I saw was this sweet girl name Megan. She was on her moderate travel Kona riding with the other Canadians who were on Long travel double crown DH bikes and showed us that every single move can be ridden smoothly sight unseen on the first go. EVERY ONE! School was in session.
> 
> Francis, you were here when it rained so you know how slippery this section of the ribbon was. She made it looks silly. Then she tore down the portage with a smile later on.


Megan was very impressive. She made it all look easy. Very cool too.

Talked with Knolly some at Kevin's house after the ride. *Really* nice guy. Met some of the other northerners too, like K'Endo.

Those Canadians aren't really as bad as _they_ say. 

Anyone know Mark? The guy that I was helping nurse the Jack Daniels bottle with at Kevin's? Heard he "took a nap" after that.

Dave


----------



## FreeRangeChicken (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey Seb, 

Cynthia and I had a great time hanging out with you and the British contingent at the Mexican restaurant on Saturday. Never got in sync with you guys again to buy you a beer later.

Hopefully we'll catch you guys again sometime.

Dave


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Thursday night view from Kevin's.


----------



## cycloscott (Jul 1, 2004)

FreeRangeChicken said:


> Megan was very impressive. She made it all look easy. Very cool too.
> 
> Talked with Knolly some at Kevin's house after the ride. *Really* nice guy. Met some of the other northerners too, like K'Endo.
> 
> ...


Ask Pete nicely, he has some pics.


----------



## scorcher seb (Jan 12, 2004)

FreeRangeChicken said:


> Hey Seb,
> 
> Cynthia and I had a great time hanging out with you and the British contingent at the Mexican restaurant on Saturday. Never got in sync with you guys again to buy you a beer later.
> 
> ...


Good meeting/riding with you and Cynthia.

Good meeting everyone I met, actually. The Canadians, some of whom I had already met and ridden with, the NorCal crew, Rich, MTBR, everyone at the Trail Summit, Minneapolis/Surly etc and really good catching up with old friends.

Sorry to have missed a few.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Aside from Eric the great, the other impressive ride of the road trip was Randy who travels with Big-Johnny of drunkcyclist.com. Raandy rides a karate monkey with drop bars. Randy is strong. Randy is fast. Randy was always in the top three of a fast group of twelve in the 18-road trails of Fruita.

He has a strange pedaling style though. He seems to never stop. It was only halfway through the ride that I realized he was riding fixed gear. Inconceivable! Why he was riding fixie, I don't know. But watching him go as fast as he did on all kinds of terrain was art.



















fc


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Camera*



Go Kart Motzart said:


> Nice shot. What kinda camera and lens?


Glad you like it! But before I tell you what camera I used, I have to make the standard qualifying statement - the camera didn't take the picture. If you saw someone take a corner well, would you ask what bike they were riding? There is also heavy Photoshop post-processing to optimize for color, contrast, sharpness, etc.

That said, a good camera does help. I took this picture with a Canon EOS 10D and the Canon 15mm Fisheye lens.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

FreeRangeChicken said:


> Anyone know Mark? The guy that I was helping nurse the Jack Daniels bottle with at Kevin's? Heard he "took a nap" after that.
> 
> Dave


 Marc...Oh yes....I have some photos at home... no news on whether the Petey machine made it home smelling like roses yet.


----------



## cycloscott (Jul 1, 2004)

*well...*



lidarman said:


> no news on whether the Petey machine made it home smelling like roses yet.


I haven't seen much of Petese here since the return. So he's either editing video, or cleaning the car. And if the brown jersey competition was any indication, I'd lean towards cleaning the car.

Favorite two quotes of the trip...
Jen at the VIP party: "WILL YOU JUST GO POO!!!"
Ken upon walking into Kevins house and not even seeing who was there: "MAN, it REEKS in here!"


----------



## big jonny (May 3, 2005)

*Bgr*

Yep, that'd be the Big Gay Randini.

I'm standing to the side in the one pic because I just had to see how he was going to plow through that rock trap. And, well, he just plowed through it. Go figure.

I never get tired of that guys style.

And, I really must mention, sitting here at work & looking at those pics makes me wish I wasn't sitting here at this damn desk. I think I'm bailing after lunch to get in a little ridey ride.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Up here in Vancouver, I don't think I've even seen a 29er on the trails, so seeing 29ers in action with skilled riders impressed me too.

I had to laugh at the DC's choice in carbo loading beverage...

BTW Big Jonny, we didn't stop to ride in Boise on the way back after all, we hit rain just outside of Ogden and it didn't stop all the way to Seattle. Thanks for the trail info though, will have to hit there on the next trip down.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

One Mark is Pete's brother in-law. There might have been other Marks there too. (That explains Pete's comment about Mark sleeping in the truck during the Clunker Crit)

Speaking of booze, what was the brand of Tequila that Pete & Kevin were passing around? Pete metioned that Rich was the one who found it, I want to see if it is available up here. I'm not normally a Tequila fan, but that stuff is smooth and actually tastes good.


----------



## big jonny (May 3, 2005)

*Word*

Hey man, we were on vacation, why not knock a few back.

Of course, not much is different when we're not on vacation&#8230;

Check out Boise sometime. Fun town, and good riding.


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

This whole Fruita thread is awesome. It's hard to kick myself in the ass enough for not putting this on a higher priorty list. Thanks to all for your stories and pic's. I particularly enjoy the fact that some of the best riders out there are riding hardtails, often rigid. Very studly. Hardtails will live on. Cheers.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

You do have a reputation to protect...

We normally have a few too, but not usually during a ride (although lunch while riding in the Whistler park often requires something to wash the dust away).

Will be back next year and will check out Boise. 

Would also like to check out the riding in the mountains above Ogden, SLC, Provo & Price. Looks like it should be great! 

Looking forward to reading your trip report.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Speaking of booze, what was the brand of Tequila that Pete & Kevin were passing around? Pete metioned that Rich was the one who found it, I want to see if it is available up here. I'm not normally a Tequila fan, but that stuff is smooth and actually tastes good.


 *Milagro Anejo* http://www.milagrotequila.com/ was the one going around...An excellent value. Taquilas like Herradure, Patron, etc are great taquilas but pricey due to popularity. This is a sleeper brand IMO that is generally less than 3/4 the cost of those others. This is my current favorite but i'm off to mexico next week so I might have a new one when I come back.

..and for those who don't know taquila, Anejo (aged) is the style that is aged up to three years in oak. It seems to have one of the better balances of flavor and smoothness. Reposado (rested) is aged only a few months and generally has a slight kick at the end. Silver is generally the smoothess, but since it's not barrel aged, it has no extra flavors and can be kinda dull for the taquila connoisseur.

...and to top it off, being 100% agave is what makes all these actually taste good. Cheap sugar taquila is ok for a margarita but made from almost half processed sugar...and you can really tell the difference. I see no real purpose of using top shelf taquila in a marg unless it's made from really pure fruit juices and no added sugar.


----------



## scorcher seb (Jan 12, 2004)

CraigH said:


> One Mark is Pete's brother in-law. There might have been other Marks there too. (That explains Pete's comment about Mark sleeping in the truck during the Clunker Crit)
> 
> Speaking of booze, what was the brand of Tequila that Pete & Kevin were passing around? Pete metioned that Rich was the one who found it, I want to see if it is available up here. I'm not normally a Tequila fan, but that stuff is smooth and actually tastes good.


There was a bottle of Milagro (Anejo?) that was finished off shortly before we left. Something else might have appeared later. They certainly had it in the local liquor store by Albertson's.

My group was kind enough to give me a bottle of Patron Silver and an OTE flask as thanks for sharing what little knowledge I had of the best rides in the area. Will bring back great memories of a special week. The half full bottle of Herradura Reposado (some of it in the flask) went to OTE, where I doubt it lasted long.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

scorcher seb said:


> There was a bottle of Milagro (Anejo?) that was finished off shortly before we left. Something else might have appeared later. They certainly had it in the local liquor store by Albertson's.


That was the one. Pete told me it was available at that liquor store, I just wasn't able to hit it before leaving town. I'm hoping it is available up here.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the education.

Just checked the BC liquor store catalog and it looks like I'm SOL. Will have to check down in Washington the next time I'm across the line.

They do have a couple of Anejo listed, starting at $39 to $124 Cdn

Where does Gold fit in compared to Silver?

I'd be curious to know what you find in Mexico. Have a great trip!


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Thanks for the education.
> 
> Just checked the BC liquor store catalog and it looks like I'm SOL. Will have to check down in Washington the next time I'm across the line.
> 
> ...


 there are only three types; silver $, reposado $$ , anejo $ and longer aged anejos.

Gold like in cuervo gold is crap with food coloring.

If you want to experiement, go for it and stick with the 100%..try some silver and see what you think if you like smooth. I think Reposado is usually the harshish due to the after kick. I prefer it most of the time but like the anejo the best for balance.

I usually get some really odd stuff in mexico, and can never find it here. But some of it is real crap. I think there is some lying going on sometimes when they say 100% agave for some of the local stuff.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

LOL! Just remembering being in Cabo a bunch of years ago on one of those sunset booze cruises. They had a 5 gallon water container with a photocopied label that said something like "Jose's Tequila" on it. I'm surprised more people don't drown on those things...

The BC catalog lists Golds from $28 to $50 Cdn. Trying crap Tequila in the past is probably the reason I've never been a fan.

Will have to go shopping, will look for the 100% Agave in S, R & A. Thanks!


----------



## FrontRanger (Apr 28, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> ............- the camera didn't take the picture. If you saw someone take a corner well, would you ask what bike they were riding?........


most excellent disclaimer! will have to remember that one.


----------



## teddysalad (Apr 14, 2005)

FreeRangeChicken said:


> Anyone know Mark? The guy that I was helping nurse the Jack Daniels bottle with at Kevin's? Heard he "took a nap" after that.
> 
> Dave


I'm alive and well! I guess I did do a little "time travelling" as I don't remember packing at Kevin's house and I woke up in the back of Pete's car hearing Troy's voice announcing the Clunker Crit. I also "saw the tiger" in the Wendy's parking lot (by choice...a preemptive strike) and recovered nicely for the drive home.

I'm trying to figure out where I went wrong..light breakfast, no food on the climb or descent of the Ribbon and cap it off with two barley wines and tequila before moving onto Old No.7 with y'all. Scott wasn't hammered. I guess I just needed to ride my singlespeed instead. Seems pretty logical.

Great meeting you!

-Marc


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

teddysalad said:


> I'm alive and well! I guess I did do a little "time travelling" as I don't remember packing at Kevin's house and I woke up in the back of Pete's car hearing Troy's voice announcing the Clunker Crit. I also "saw the tiger" in the Wendy's parking lot (by choice...a preemptive strike) and recovered nicely for the drive home.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out where I went wrong..light breakfast, no food on the climb or descent of the Ribbon and cap it off with two barley wines and tequila before moving onto Old No.7 with y'all. Scott wasn't hammered. I guess I just needed to ride my singlespeed instead. Seems pretty logical.
> 
> ...


 It took JD to finally get you to join buddy. Welcome to mtbr, fool!

And good to ride with you again!

(PS and you don't remember packing because you didn't pack!)


----------



## teddysalad (Apr 14, 2005)

lidarman said:


> It took JD to finally get you to join buddy. Welcome to mtbr, fool!


Thanks. I've been lurking for years and met many of you. BTW, do 2 posts graduate me from newbie status? I hear there's a guy named Pete who is rough on the cubs.


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

teddysalad said:


> Thanks. I've been lurking for years and met many of you. BTW, do 2 posts graduate me from newbie status? I hear there's a guy named Pete who is rough on the cubs.


Ahhhh, Pete's all right if you ignore da bum. I suppose that could be tough for you.

Pic taken just north of Green River as I headed home kinda sums up the trip.

Kn.


----------



## scorcher seb (Jan 12, 2004)

K'Endo said:


> Ahhhh, Pete's all right if you ignore da bum. I suppose that could be tough for you.
> 
> Pic taken just north of Green River as I headed home kinda sums up the trip.
> 
> Kn.


Stunning pic.

I think Pete left anyway. I remember him saying goodbye and everything.


----------



## FreeRangeChicken (Jan 13, 2004)

teddysalad said:


> I also "saw the tiger" in the Wendy's parking lot (by choice...a preemptive strike) ....


LOL.... "saw the tiger" That's hilarious.

I weathered the storm pretty well. I had a barleywine, a beer (or two), then started in on the bottle with you, then some te-kill-ya(thanks to Rich), then some more beer at the crit/party. All-in-all I did well. Never really felt sick, though I was moving a little slow on Sunday morning and didn't do the ride.

Good to meet you too, Marc. Watch out for them tigers.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Out of curiousity...*



big jonny said:


> Hey man, we were on vacation, why not knock a few back.
> 
> Of course, not much is different when we�re not on vacation�
> 
> Check out Boise sometime. Fun town, and good riding.


Was it an import in a green bottle? Hard core, dude.

Ken


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

The man, the myth. It's good to see you in your element Troy. You and Sarah have a lot to be proud of. You can count on us to be there again next year. And we'll bring more of Norcal into your hood next time.

fc


----------



## tiggerider (Dec 30, 2003)

*Beer Barley wine and riding*

One of the so many good times. This year started with a climb up to the top of the Ribbon. 
Riding by 8:30 is good for this group. To meet the main group at 11:00 at the top. It start out great the wing to Andy to the ribbon to the top. Easy pace once we hit the ribbon the rain started not to hard felt good. I never added a layer on the climb I was making enough heat to Boil the rain off. We were early so we had to hang out a bit. Then we meet the group at the top to turn around for the downhill.

1 rain on the rock of the ribbon looks great
2 Bryce on the first drop.
3 KNolly 
4 Alex did the greatest line way over to the left inline with the trail. But I missed the shot. Shows I'm not a Pro at pics I had to just watch.


----------



## tiggerider (Dec 30, 2003)

*just some more pics*

Knolly on a secound line 
Then it was time for the group to come down.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Photo-John said:


> Yes - right in front of the MTBR crew. Next time, please let me know in advance so I can set up and get the full OTB photo. It was an impressive (and scary-looking) launch. Glad you're ok. And I wish I'd been less sensitive about taking a picture. I should have taken a much closer one
> 
> It was great meeting and riding with you. Can't wait for the next time!


KGB, don't worry about it. I don't think anybody noticed your little dab. I don't know what's so hard about that trail though.

And about hitting Marla, it could have been worse. You could have hit Katarina too!

Anyway, I didn't know you were the great KGB until I got home. Great poster, rides an SS and a Turner like moi. We ride so much alike although you are more brave.

Come to my norcal hood sometime I'll show you my crib. We'll come back next year anyway.

Take care of that nose since the ladies will be chasing you when the your Hayes ad hits the news stands.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

lidarman said:


> Francis, you were here when it rained so you know how slippery this section of the ribbon was. She made it looks silly. Then she tore down the portage with a smile later on.


Dood, I crashed on the exit of that section... and it was bone dry. I should learn to ride like a girl!

Good to see you lidarmang. And it's nice to see in person all your nice photo scenes.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

scorcher seb said:


> Good meeting/riding with you and Cynthia.
> 
> Good meeting everyone I met, actually. The Canadians, some of whom I had already met and ridden with, the NorCal crew, Rich, MTBR, everyone at the Trail Summit, Minneapolis/Surly etc and really good catching up with old friends.
> 
> Sorry to have missed a few.


Scorcher, freerange, scott, mark and mike, keninkc, Good to see all you guys. Wish we could have ridden together!!

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

BetterRide said:


> I thought I was going to hit you in that corner! That is a great shot!
> 
> Where is this Nor-Cal that you speak of? I want to ride new trails with new friends.


Geeeeene. Good riding with you. School was in session!! We got a few more pics of you. You were super-smooth!

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

big jonny said:


> Yep, that'd be the Big Gay Randini.
> 
> I'm standing to the side in the one pic because I just had to see how he was going to plow through that rock trap. And, well, he just plowed through it. Go figure.
> 
> ...


Big-Jonny in da haus!! It was awesome riding with you. Although I think sharing a few drinks would have been even better.

You should quit your day job and just spread the drunkcyclist love!!

fc


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Riding in Ogden*

Craig-
Let me know if you ever want to ride above Ogden. That's where my dad's family lives and I actually lived there for about a year when I was a kid. Anyway, about five years ago, my dad and I did a couple really good XC rides there. And Shaba Poo Poo told me that Snow Basin, the ruler local ski area is now rideable, too.


----------



## TJ. (Jan 12, 2004)

*Some of my Fruity pics.*

Pics speak for them selves.

TJ










[


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

lotsa great pics so far everybody ... keep them coming!


----------



## tiggerider (Dec 30, 2003)

*Two home boys*

1 Jon & tj
2 TJ finishing up
3 Frame craw


----------



## Objectionable Material (Sep 29, 2004)

*A few Photos from before the festival...*

We decided to hit Fruita the week before the festival. Antisocial though it was, we enjoyed having a little time with relatively few folks on the trails.









Grumpy J on Joe's Ridge









J silouetted on the ridge of upper Zippedy.









Checking for bald spots on Holy Cross









Riding down the West side of Moore Fun.









Handcuffs later that day.

We went on and rode in St. George for a few days after leaving Fruita.









Gould's Rim Trail.









Storm brewing over JEM.









Playing with rocks on Gooseberry









Stopping for gas in St. Louis on the way home.









I noticed that the beef was inspected by USDA. It doesn't say anything about it passing the inspection.

Thanks to OTE Sports for their support of the trails. Thanks to the locals for putting up with idiots like us. Thanks to y'all for posting up your photos. Makes me want to go back soon.

Peter


----------



## FreeRangeChicken (Jan 13, 2004)

francois said:


> Scorcher, freerange, scott, mark and mike, keninkc, Good to see all you guys. Wish we could have ridden together!!
> 
> fc


It was good to meet you too. I met so many people I can't keep them all straight. Wish we could have hooked up to ride with you guys. Maybe next year?

FRC


----------



## scorcher seb (Jan 12, 2004)

Objectionable Material said:


> We decided to hit Fruita the week before the festival. Antisocial though it was, we enjoyed having a little time with relatively few folks on the trails.
> 
> Thanks to OTE Sports for their support of the trails. Thanks to the locals for putting up with idiots like us. Thanks to y'all for posting up your photos. Makes me want to go back soon.
> 
> Peter


Nice pics.

It's funny that you mention seeking relatively quiet trails. The most people we saw on the trails was the sunday before the fest. During the week of the festival itself we saw less than 10 other people on the trails, other than when we had arranged to meet up with a larger group from the Trail Summit.

I still can't believe how quiet it was out there. I was expecting it to be much busier than normal. I even had a solo ride where I didn't see anyone else.


----------



## Objectionable Material (Sep 29, 2004)

scorcher seb said:


> Nice pics.
> 
> It's funny that you mention seeking relatively quiet trails. The most people we saw on the trails was the sunday before the fest. During the week of the festival itself we saw less than 10 other people on the trails, other than when we had arranged to meet up with a larger group from the Trail Summit.
> 
> I still can't believe how quiet it was out there. I was expecting it to be much busier than normal. I even had a solo ride where I didn't see anyone else.


Thank you.

This time of year, the weekends often seem busy. Two weekends before the festival, there were tons of people there. Monday morning it cleared out. Tuesday we rode all the trails on the Kokopelli side in one stretch. We saw 5 riders after we left the parking lot.

The scary thing is that I knew two of them and they remembered me. Talk about a small world.

I've been to the festival 3 times now. Though it is a ton of fun, I really prefer riding when we have the trails more to ourself.

I really need to go back to St. George. We lost two days to rain and snow and lost part of a day to a broken suspension bolt on my buddy's Intense. That kinda sucked. I would have loved to ride more. We'll get out there later this summer so we can ride in the high country. All the stuff above Cedar City was still under many feet of snow.

Sorry to wander off topic. Fruita was wonderful.

Peter


----------



## FrontRanger (Apr 28, 2004)

After all the rain who could forget the sunset the last night of the festival. I bet the band had "mother earth" deliver it especially for us.


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

*about that....*



CraigH said:


> Would also like to check out the riding in the mountains above Ogden, SLC, Provo & Price. Looks like it should be great!


I wouldn't bank on this too much if next year is anything like this year. Most the mountain rides won't be rideable til June/July after all the snow we've got. Even on a dry year early May is a strech. Would be great to have you guys here but probably are better riding options for you out there. Maybe SW Utah, St. George area?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Yup, probably across Southern Utah & Western Colorado.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like that would have to be a late summer/early fall trip due to the snow pack up there.

Stokey had a gathering up in the Wasatch (sp?) mtns. a few years ago, but I wasn't able to go due to some other trip.

I'll remember the offer and let you know when I can set it up.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Imported from St. Louis in a white, black & red can.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*-*

Whitecastle----one of very very few things I actually liked about the stlouis area during my highschool/ undergrad years.



Objectionable Material said:


> Stopping for gas in St. Louis on the way home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

lidarman said:


> Fruitalicious!


man I want one...those look so cool


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> Whitecastle----one of very very few things I actually liked about the stlouis area during my highschool/ undergrad years.


man I wish they had white castle in SoCal...but then again I would be 20 pounds heavier


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Some ideas for the Clunker Crit next year?

http://homepage.mac.com/rachelmeyrick/iMovieTheater8.html

(Bike Kill 2004, Black Label Bike Club, Brooklyn NY.)


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*Oh oh oh!*

I can do a mean robot! 

Hollis (break dance fever!)


----------



## Gizmo (Jan 12, 2004)

*FFTF Experience*

I'm home in one piece -- CraigH is not an axe murderer. Actually he was a good driving companion which worked out well since we drove straight through (1,100+ miles) both directions.

Met many Passonites: Hollis, Pete, JD, Lidarman, Photo-John and others.
Special thanks to Tiggerider and Lula for the ride on Sunday.

After the ride with Tiggerider, CraigH, Hollis and Lula, I headed down to Moab to ride the Kokopelli trail with Rim Tours. Rode 5 days, 130 miles, and camped out 4 nights. Saw a lot of scenery that is quite foreign to a Pacific Northwest homebody.

I've attached an image of Castle valley from the campground near the top of Porcupine Rim.

Gizmo


----------



## tiggerider (Dec 30, 2003)

*Gizmo*

Great Pic. What a nice moment that must have been great.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

............... WOW !!!


Fantastic photo.. 


R.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Gizmo said:


> CraigH is not an axe murderer.


Am too! I've killed lots of axes in my day.










Thanks again for the ride to Colorado and back again!

Great photo. I'm looking forward to seeing the rest of the photos you took.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

the great raymond...

We all know him as  this. But then he started showing up and pretending he had some skilz like this.

But then he sees this  and says I can do that.

Well, he was looking good in da hood (photo below) but then this. Yowza!.

He said he could feel the elbow pain all the way to his stomach. He's fine though... for he is Da Great Raymond!

fc


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*I'm a witness*



francois said:


> the great raymond...
> 
> He said he could feel the elbow pain all the way to his stomach. He's fine though... for he is Da Great Raymond!
> 
> fc


I rode with the great Raymond all week long in Utah and Colorado. Raymond showed off his amazing skillz and "bogart" the trails wherever we rode. I had a great time riding with Raymond, Francis, PJ, Gregg and Josh. Plus meeting a lot of great people along the way.

Thank goodness Ray did not repeat his coup de gras of AZSF. Otherwise Francis would have it documented and the legend would continue


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

*well he made it a lot farther than I*

luckily there was no footage of my ill fated attempt.
I tried and failed today,again.
no audience no blood no hurt pride.
tomorrow's the day.


----------



## cowdog (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh man, all these pictures and stories of FFTF are getting to me. We went to the first FFTF and then a majority of them since. This year, however, the stars didn't line up for us. Some years are like that. We have always had so much fun there. Our usual "Fruita" goal for this time of year would be to quick hit the area for multi-sport play: biking, climbing, water play, and bc skiing (La Sals). Sure love that part of the world during this time of year. Thanks for sharing all the stories and pictures. It warms my heart to read all this. Sniff, sniff. 

If any of you locals know a highly energetic, hairy, world-traveling, dinosaur-digging Frutoid local, tell him his Montana buds say hello and we'll be down there likely this autumn and for sure FFTF next year!


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

One of the cool things about Fruita this time of year is the cactus are blooming for the camera.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

*Hordes? Flocks? Gangs?...*

...what do you call a mob scene on the Ribbon?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

I'll see your flowering cactus...










(photo taken on the Westwater Overlook trail)


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

I wonder if this is the same "collared lizard"?










(photo taken on the Horsethief Bench)


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

*First time to the FFTF for a pasty white Canadian*
(This post might take a few moments to load due to the large number of photos)

After a 20.5 hour trip from Redmond, Washington straight through to Grand Junction, Gizmo and I checked into the Westgate Inn. After a few hours of sleep we hooked up with Hollis for some rather uninspiring breakfast at the Bear Rock Cafe in GJ.










*Day 1, Saturday, Bookcliffs at the top of 18 Road*










Looking back up Joe's Ridge towards the Bookcliffs










*Day 2, Sunday, Westwater Overlook just on the other side of the Utah border *










L to R, Hollis, Gizmo, Tiggerider, Lula looking toward the Colorado River

To see Tiggerider's photos from the Westwater Overlook ride, click *here *










*Day 3, Monday, up Eagle's Tail & Wing, down Holy Cross *










Hollis on the top of Eagles Wing










*Day 4, Tuesday, Amasa Back in Moab, overlooking the Colorado River*










Hollis on Amasa Back










*Day 5, Wednesday, Mary's Loop, Horsethief Bench & Colorado River from Moore Fun*










Hollis decends from the top of Moore Fun










*Day 6, Thursday, Ribbon, Eagle's Wing & Tail with the MTBR road trip crew & a few Fruita locals*










Francis & Raymond doing their best cave men imitation
(hiding out from the thunder/lightening/hail/rain storm that hit us while on the slab)










*Day 7, Friday, Bookcliffs with the MTBR road trip crew, a bunch of fast SSers*










Gregg on the top ridge of Zippety










*Day 8, Saturday, Ribbon & Andy's with a big group of MTBR posters*
(aka "The Barley Wine Ride")










Riders on Andy's










Nothing like finishing up a ride with a big bottle of Barley Wine










Any FFTF photo post must include at least two Clunker Crit photos









​
Sunday was another LONG day of driving from Grand Junction back to Redmond, Washington, but at least this time we were able to see the Wasatch Mountains in the light. The rest of the drive was wet as we hit storm after storm all the way to the coast.

Monday, Gizmo took me out to his local ride, Preston Rail Grade on Tiger Mountain which ended up being a mud fest due to the recent rain storms. Fun riding though, I thought it was similar to some of the riding in Squamish.

Thanks to:

Gizmo for the drive there and back
Hollis for sharing the hotel & rental van
Tiggerider for leading the Westwater Overlook ride and trail suggestions
Eric & Gene for leading the Ribbon & Eagles ride
Jason for leading the Bookcliff ride
Gregg, Francis, John, Raymond & Derek for letting us join up with you for 2 days of riding & eating
Pete & Tiggerider for organizing & hosting the Barley Wine ride
last of all, Troy, Sarah, OTE employees & FFTF volunteers for putting the whole show on!
(I'm sorry if I missed anyone, a week has gone by...)

I'll back again next year!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

To see the rest of my photos from the FFTF, click *here *
(I've only posted a couple of photos per day in the post above)


----------



## Objectionable Material (Sep 29, 2004)

I guess I'm a junkie for many regional fast food places. 

Skyline Chili in Ohio is great. 

We hit Del Taco in St. George pretty hard when we were there. The tacos al carbon are pretty dang good after a long ride. 

It is a testament to how much riding we've been doing that I'm actually managing to lose weight. 

Peter


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

CraigH said:


>


 "Look at all this soft black crypto we can sit in?"

j/k...least I hope I'm kidding


----------



## Once_Upon_A_Time (Aug 13, 2004)

*Thanks to all Frutians =)*

And non Frutians for the hospitality and beer.


----------



## sothira (Jan 17, 2004)

*a lurker's late post*

Despite immersion in a four-month long time sink of home hunting and moving, Pete and 
posse offered me a lift to the festival. How could I say no?

My rigorous preparation included zero riding for two weeks and finding a cracked rim the 
day prior to departure. No worries.  Marc saved the day with a loaner disc wheel and my 
"Wash away stress with liquor" training regimen hadn't failed me yet.

We left after work Monday and Pete once again drove all night. That boy has either the
heart of a teamster or the baggie of a crankster, I'm not sure. Ditching my car in Tracy, I
climbed aboard the bus and was greeted with a half litre of IPA, an outstanding way to 
start a night that finished badly. Nine hours later, little rested, mouth dry and tasting of 
day-old beer, we topped up with "How can you F-up French Toast?" at Denny's in St. 
George. 

All our guts were hurtin'. Pete nearly yakked before recovering, but a glorious day 









"> 
and the unique challenges of Gooseberry Mesa erased my evil intestinal grumblings. 
Scott outclimbed us all on the single. 








Marc's got a two-year old at home, so I suspected he'd been on my training program 
longer than I. This was confirmed at some point when he accused me of being a "climbing 
[email protected]" at my suggestion we ride further. Coming from half of the only tandem team to ever 
complete the Cascade Cream Puff, 










I took it as a compliment and enjoyed more IPA goodness of a ride complete. 

On to Moab, where we found Rich and some old and new friends scaring retirees from the 
motel parking lot with their tequila antics. I got to meet HFly, who treated us to local trails 
and tales. Wow, what a phenomenal day, Tim. Even if I got lost when you and the Los 
Alamos boys were talking physics, it was a great day with some cool people.

After Marc and others renewed their love of the steep and the straight










we all reminisced about great riding and great scenery 











and enjoyed the last of the real beer. Holy crap! We finished the cervezas behind the Zion 
curtain. Time to get to the nearest resupply post: Grand Junction.

The next few days get a little blurry as the riding and drinking increased. Great riding and 
hanging a bit with Kendo. 










I suspect I could learn a lot if I could follow that guy around trails more often. Sad I didn't 
get to hang more with some of his countrymen, esp. Craig H and Noel. They did pass along excuses for Jim C's absence. Not very good ones, something about employment.

Happy to see the Freak again, though also happy we missed his rainy afternoon ride. JD, I 
don't think we rode together but on the Ribbon...and then you disappeared to race the 
clunker crit. Or did you just disappear in my drunkenpersonal haze? 

Glad to see Bryce is still gettin after it










and Cimarron, too. 
 
Fruita/GJ riding highlights
I had never seen Holy Cross before, and I got to hit it twice. God bless Kevin and Fruia 
folk for the amazing trail, especially Kevin for the guided trip and making us climb Eagles 
(tail?), similarly glorious. 








As 
I recall, Marc's talk of our ride with Holy Cross and Eagle's Wing moved from "short list" to 
"best ride ever" as the day wore on. Strong words, but DAMN what a trail. I love the 
whole sequence after the cross itself. Here's Scotty rockin it









And I was happy to ride more of Eagles Wing than I had two years ago, but not as much 
as these boys. Marc makes the drop








which 
which is immediately followed by a 90 degree turn and more nastiness. Ken represents










I think I crapped myself after trying the drop.

Ah, but the Festival had more ass kickers in store for us. Rocking Moore Fun chased by 
big black clouds, lightening and the setting sun was way up there for me. Topping this 
ride off by dropping Horsethief Bench made up for the three dead end fireroads we 
erroneously took that evening. I only got the bench after many, many tries and Marc 
showed me "the line" and convinced me it was ridable.

The spectating highlight of the whole trip for me came on the Ribbon. Watching those 
Canadians drop The Portage (Etymology: Middle English, from Middle French, from porter 
to *carry*...not ride) was quite impressive, especially the very smooth Megan on her "little 
XC" bike. After the crowd thinned, Kevin, Scott and I stayed to see why Marc kept staring 
at the drop. 

Earning the Cojones Asi award for our crew, he dropped it to the left. Some other riders 
had plowed their front wheels into the soft berm after the drop trying to control speed. 
Marc, well, he plowed right through it. Not with his tire. He plowed through the berm, 
moving the logs containing it, with his shoulder blades as he completed his flight with OTB 
Airlines. Outstanding. The Barleywine Fest got the best of him, but don't blame the 
barley wine. His impressive "throw this bottle cap away, I won't be needing it" date with 
Jack Daniels put him down early.

I'm ready to go back already....










A big thanks to Kevin for hooking us up and to Troy and the OTE crew for putting on the 
party of the year. Great seeing you and so many friends, old and new.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the trip report & photos! Good to see & ride with you again.

"Sad I didn't get to hang more with some of his countrymen, esp. Craig H and Noel."

That means you'll have to come up here this summer. At the Barley Wine session, Pete was threatening, so maybe you and the rest of the crew can _actually_ make it up here this year?

Maybe you'll even have a new bike to ride?

Good luck with the new house!


----------



## scorcher seb (Jan 12, 2004)

Finally got my APS film developed from my little ride camera. Uploaded some to the FFTF gallery.

We managed to avoid the rain completely until the last day. Andrew on Andy's:










Jon showed me The Holy Cross after the Trail Summit. And with some style on his rigid Edge SS.










And Phil heading down to the Western Rim, which was in _fast_ condition:










Deano has some great pics - just waiting till the next Singletrack Magazine is out, and PhillyD's video will be up on Singletrackworld when the article is published. I think you'll like it. The rest of my mediocre pics are here:

https://gallery.mtbr.com/showgallery.php?cat=630&password=


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for posting your pics!

Let us know when the Singletrackworld magazine is out and the video is up on their site.

Good to see you again, and meet your riding buddies.


----------



## Chenille (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the pictures posted above. It is awesome.

Simulation pret


----------

